# Make YOUR triceps grow...check this out!



## Flex (Dec 4, 2004)

well,
as you all know, i'm now World Famous for my "Flex curls" which make your stubborn bi's grow haha.

well, not really.

anyhow, i've found the "secret" to making your tricep's grow. only took me 8 fuckin' years to figure this out...

we'll take skullcrushers for example. it's basically the same idea as for biceps. since i have naturally wide shoulders, even when i have them at my sides they still stick out. 

so on an exercize like sc's, what you gotta do is consciously squeeze your elbows AS CLOSE TOGETHER AS POSSIBLE during the set, from start to finish. 

i've been doing the same on all the different varities of pushdowns, and VOILA...

new triceps!

enjoy, and keep pumpin',

FLEX


----------



## GIZmo_Timme (Dec 4, 2004)

hehe well i already knew that but thats great!


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 4, 2004)

GIZmo_Timme said:
			
		

> hehe well i already knew that but thats great!


----------



## GIZmo_Timme (Dec 4, 2004)

hahaha yep   Flex you are da man


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Dec 4, 2004)

i watch my elbows through the whole rep when doing skull crushers.  i keep them perfectly parallel.  when my brother is repping, i yell at him to keep em together, or else i just tell him to put the weight down and drop some off the bar.


----------



## Pumpster (Dec 4, 2004)

I prefer 2-handed extensions using 1 dumbbell. In this case, elbow positioning's not that important, feeling the burn in the right place is.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 4, 2004)

Pumpster said:
			
		

> feeling the burn in the right place is.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 4, 2004)

Yeah I can see how you will work the Tricept differently, but is it really more effective?  I can recall reading comments from some people on here advising to keep your arms in a natural position... whatever that means...


----------



## wtfzor (Dec 4, 2004)

in this case, skullcrushers, you should be strict and keep your elbows tucked in, when you keep them in a nutural position they will flare out when the weight come down to your head, which is...very bad.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 4, 2004)

Why is it bad?


----------



## cman (Dec 4, 2004)

I think cause you are using your Delts to help out?


----------



## Evil ANT (Dec 4, 2004)

Wow, thanks for the advice, Flex! I'm totally going to try this next arm routine. I'm betting it will help me out a lot.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 4, 2004)

wtfzor said:
			
		

> in this case, skullcrushers, you should be strict and keep your elbows tucked in, when you keep them in a nutural position they will flare out when the weight come down to your head, which is...very bad.



Natural positions are bad, gotcha.


----------



## wtfzor (Dec 5, 2004)

that's right, if you can't keep your elbows tucked in, you are using too much weight. I'm very strict with my form on skullcrusher now because I have fucked up my elbow once.
 control is everythang, if you flare your elbows out too much you will have less control of the bar, once the bar becomes unstable + heavy weight you will have a real good chance fucking up the elbows, not to mention your shoulder also comes into play.
 if I wanna flare my elbows out too much I might as well do CG bench instead.


----------



## Flex (Dec 5, 2004)

GIZmo_Timme said:
			
		

> hehe well i already knew that but thats great!



i didn't mean merely just keeping your elbows in, i also meanst physically "rolling" your hands outwards, just like i described in the "make your bi's grow" thread. 

it's almost like after you have your elbows in as close as possible, roll your rotator cuffs so that your hands go away from each other as much as possible, all while keeping your elbows in. Hope that makes sense


----------



## Pumpster (Dec 5, 2004)

For triceps don't worry about elbows placement. All that does is make it uncomfortable/unnatural and possibly lead to injury. More important is to find exercises that burn your tris. I like 2-hands around 1 dumbbell for lying and seated extensions-grip's easier and it allows the wrists and elbows to go where they want to, which doesn't matter 'cause the burn is intense.

I used to worry about elbow positioning, found that it made no difference, actually was a waste of time.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 5, 2004)

Pumpster said:
			
		

> I used to worry about elbow positioning, found that it made no difference, actually was a waste of time.




And so it begins...


----------



## Pumpster (Dec 5, 2004)

And ends..


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 5, 2004)

> More important is to find exercises that burn your tris



Is that of primary importance?  I always thought using the most weight through a natural range of motion mattered more than a so called burn..


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 5, 2004)

Burn has nothing to do with anything except lactic acid  (or if your on fire).  You should stay in a natural range of motion when doing any exercise. Tucking your elbows in is fine if you feel comfortable doing that, as is flaring them out.  Personally I flare mine out a bit.


----------



## Pumpster (Dec 5, 2004)

We can debate all day on burn and growth, that's confusing the issue. The burn unequivocally tells you whether you're hitting the muscle where you want to, and is far more important to me that elbow positioning.

Progressive resistance is key, i'm just staying with the question on positioning, 'cause i've wasted time and effort in the past worrying about where the elbows are supposed to go. Leave em where they're comfortable, and let the burn tell you where it's hitting the muscle.


----------



## Flex (Dec 5, 2004)

Pumpster said:
			
		

> I used to worry about elbow positioning, found that it made no difference, actually was a waste of time.



actually, it DOES make a difference, that's the whole behind this thread.


----------



## Pumpster (Dec 5, 2004)

That's your opinion, and nothing more. I see from the post above that you think you're an expert it seems. Boring. 

The thread's for anyone to share experiences and share info, or do you disagree with that too? Sorry, i guess your word won't be conclusive on this one buddy.


----------



## Flex (Dec 5, 2004)

Pumpster said:
			
		

> Well with that kind of response i'd suggest that you enjoy talking in circles. I'm about sharing my own experiences. If you make a statement with absolutely no basis, then it's just boring..anyway that's my experience.



a statement with no basis? read my first post.

I've found that keeping my elbows in as far as possible as well as rotating your wrists out on skullchrushers/pushdowns has made my triceps grow. what's so hard to understand about that?
or am i just talking in circles?


----------



## Pumpster (Dec 5, 2004)

Fine, and decades of training have shown me otherwise. So?


----------



## Flex (Dec 5, 2004)

Pumpster said:
			
		

> That's your opinion, and nothing more. I see from the post above that you think you're an expert it seems. Boring. I disagree; the thread's for anyone to share experiences and share info, or do you disagree with that too?



My opinion?
It's NOT my opinion, it's a FACT, FOR ME anyways. This is working for ME, so i shared it. Cuz like you said "the thread's for anyone to share experiences and share info, or do you disagree with that too?"

YOURE the one disagreeing.


----------



## Pumpster (Dec 5, 2004)

Hardly, genius. Simply sharing my own thoughts, which might benefit someone. Is that hard to figure?


----------



## Flex (Dec 5, 2004)

Pumpster said:
			
		

> Fine, and decades of training have shown me otherwise. So?



right..........the position of elbows doesn't matter. 

next time you do biceps, have your elbows flare way out. next time you do tri's, have them flair way out. see if they grow.

decades of training? wow, you're a badass.


----------



## Pumpster (Dec 5, 2004)

Flawed logic bro, it DOES make a difference with bis. You've just made the error of assuming that muscles all respond the same way to the same positioning. Nope; the difference is called nuance. 

That is, rules don't necessarily apply equally to bis elbow position. As discussed in other posts previously, the best way to do curls that most find out later, is to brace the elbows against the sides of the abs actually.


----------



## Flex (Dec 5, 2004)

Pumpster said:
			
		

> Simply sharing my own thoughts, which might benefit someone. Is that hard to figure?



Keep contradicting yourself, you're doing a fine job.

first you say my statement is just my opinion. "That's your opinion, and nothing more."

then you say "The thread's for anyone to share experiences and share info"

so, is it a matter of opinion we're discussing? or should we not, b/c those don't matter. please let me know...


----------



## Flex (Dec 5, 2004)

Pumpster said:
			
		

> Flawed logic bro, it DOES make a difference with bis; the difference is called nuance. That is, rules don't necessarily apply equally to bis. As discussed in other posts previously, the best way to do curls that most find out later, is to brace the elbows against the sides of the abs actually.



i already know that about biceps. 

and i tried this "new" concep with my triceps, and they are growing, which they previously had hit a plateau. 

what's so tough to understand about that?


----------



## Pumpster (Dec 5, 2004)

I was just sharing my useful experiences then you felt it necessary to challenge me. To each his own, my experience doesn't jive with that. Anyway to those other guys who might still be open minded, try and see for yourself.


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Dec 5, 2004)

this is a stupid argument.  lifting with bad form doesnt mean you wont get any results.  however, using a proper form does mean that you will get better results.  theres huge guys at the gym all the time picking their back and butt off the bench when they bench press, theyre still big but that doesnt mean that its the most effective method.

keeping the elbows in stretches the long head further, giving it a better workout.  try it.  put your hands in fists 6 inches in front of your shoulders at chin height.  slowly move them like "chicken wings" and when your elbows get closer together, youll notice that there is a greater strain on the long head, which in turn lets you take it through a greater range of motion.

keeping your elbows flared out is like doing barbell curls with your forearms horizontal to the ground up to the fully flexed position.  it works, but its not as effective as letting your arm come down to a ~160 degree angle.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 5, 2004)

<-- This is how your elbow positioning should be on ALL LIFTS!


----------



## Pumpster (Dec 5, 2004)

Actually you're already wrong when you use the term bad form. Nothing at all to do with it, you've misinterpreted. Simply a matter of finding the groove, which has to do with the overall feel of the exercise vs. obsessing on exact positioning. My form's very good actually, but i don't have to use a measuring tape like you guys. It's what works, sometimes doesn't always follow the book. You just learned something.

You guys remind me of using only CAD to fly a plane. Calculators out and good luck gentlemen.


----------



## Flex (Dec 5, 2004)

Pumpster said:
			
		

> I was just sharing my useful experiences then you felt it necessary to challenge me. To each his own, my experience doesn't jive with that. Anyway to those other guys who might still be open minded, try and see for yourself.



EXACTLY! THATS WHAT IVE BEEN SAYING.

I was sharing my useful experiences, and only challenging you b/c my tri's always lagged when i let them flair out, i tried this new method, and VIOLA, they are growing, that's all


----------



## Pumpster (Dec 5, 2004)

Excellent! Same for me BTW..thank god we can both be right, huh?

I'm not flaring my elbows out, it's just that they go where they want to, fairly narrow but not forced into a certain position, and it's working..


----------



## Flex (Dec 5, 2004)

Pumpster said:
			
		

> thank god we can both be right, huh?



haha you got it


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 5, 2004)

No, actually, one of you is right, and it's Flex.  Go chase the burn though, maybe you'll catch fire


----------



## Pumpster (Dec 5, 2004)

Duncan i luv 'cause he likes to step in later, as the ultimate arbiter; funny. Only prob Duncan, is the physique ain't there yet, not even close. Just details and a matter of time, i know. 

This guy with the elbows out has NO idea, it's just hereditary and you guys are much more informed. Looks like it's either/or, which is what i said from the beginning if you were paying attention..end of story; i'm out. Keep arguin' tho..
http://www.flexonline.com/photo/men/3?image=1


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 5, 2004)

Your argument was full of contradictions and you started the whole bed of nonsense.  There is no argument here.

Nice source.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 5, 2004)

> Only prob Duncan, is the physique ain't there yet, not even close.



Is this supposed to be a jab at Duncans physique?  I would surely hope not, especially from a guy whos mere screenname drips with bodybuilding ignorance.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 5, 2004)

**Thread Hyjack Alert**

Camaro, do you by any chance drive a .... Camaro?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 5, 2004)

That would be a yes .


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> That would be a yes .


 
So do I! What year? Is it a thirdgen or a fourth generation.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 5, 2004)

third u?


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 5, 2004)

I do myself, which is why I asked.  96 z28, with a couple mod's.  How about you two?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Dec 5, 2004)

Pumpster said:
			
		

> Duncan i luv 'cause he likes to step in later, as the ultimate arbiter; funny. Only prob Duncan, is the physique ain't there yet, not even close. Just details and a matter of time, i know.
> 
> This guy with the elbows out has NO idea, it's just hereditary and you guys are much more informed. Looks like it's either/or, which is what i said from the beginning if you were paying attention..end of story; i'm out. Keep arguin' tho..
> http://www.flexonline.com/photo/men/3?image=1




haha you pwned him with that one


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> third u?


1990 Red Camaro TTops.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2004)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I do myself, which is why I asked. 96 z28, with a couple mod's. How about you two?


Nice...


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 5, 2004)

> This guy with the elbows out has NO idea,




Looks like this guy is loaded with thousands of dollars of steroids. He could have no elbows at all and still grow.  Great analogy.


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Dec 5, 2004)

ronnie coleman?  steroids?  no way!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 5, 2004)

> haha you pwned him with that one



He pwned me?  What does that mean?


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Dec 6, 2004)

myCAT was saying that pumpster really showed you or something.  i think (and hope) that hes kidding.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 6, 2004)

Does pumpster remind anyone else of Johnnny?!? Hmmmm.... And Mycat always seems to agree with Johnnny and now pumpster. Hmmm....


----------



## Robboe (Dec 6, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> My opinion?
> It's NOT my opinion, it's a FACT, FOR ME anyways.



lol.

Seriously, Flex, what were you on about here, dude?


----------



## Flex (Dec 6, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> lol.
> 
> Seriously, Flex, what were you on about here, dude?



say what?


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 6, 2004)

loox like yew got teh pwnzor3d hax2k5!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 6, 2004)

> And Mycat always seems to agree with Johnnny and now pumpster. Hmmm....



CAT is an ok guy, Ive chatted with him in the past.

But I do see what your sayin....anyone who agrees with Johnnny has some issues.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 6, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> say what?



Seriously, do you not see?

You say it's _not_ opinion.

Then you say it's _fact_...

But only for you.


----------



## Flex (Dec 7, 2004)

what i meant was it's a FACT that it is working for me.

what's so hard to understand about that?


----------



## Robboe (Dec 7, 2004)

If it's not fact for everyone, then it _is_ just your opinion.

I was just bustin' ya chops.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 7, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> If it's not fact for everyone, then it _is_ just your opinion.
> 
> I was just bustin' ya chops.


----------



## pumpthatiron (Dec 7, 2004)

tcd are you dumb?  he said ITS A FACT THAT THAT THING IS WORKING FOR HIM... ITS NOT AN OPINION THAT THAT IS WORKING FOR HIM BECAUSE IT IS!


----------



## Robboe (Dec 7, 2004)

pumpthatiron said:
			
		

> tcd are you dumb?  he said ITS A FACT THAT THAT THING IS WORKING FOR HIM... ITS NOT AN OPINION THAT THAT IS WORKING FOR HIM BECAUSE IT IS!



Pumpthatiron, are you dumber?

Lets re-read what the topic was:

1. Pumpster said elbow positioning does not make a difference.

2. Flex disagreed, saying it does make a difference.

3. Pumpster stated this was merely his opinion.

4. Flex replied with the, now infamous line, "It's NOT my opinion, it's a FACT, FOR ME anyways".

Therefore, we can deduct that Flex was stating that elbow positioning DOES make a difference, but only for him as he cannot speak for everyone. Therefore, it is his opinion, not fact like he originally stated. You fucking moron.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Dec 7, 2004)

I'll straighten this out for you guys. Next week when I drive to San Diego I'll just keep going until i get to Sacramento, Ca. I'll just stop in and ask the Governor!!!! I'll keep you posted on his reponse. Now it's time to get back to training. Think with my broken left elbow from skull crushers last month I'll just do a set with the elbows out and then one with them in.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 7, 2004)

> You fucking moron.


----------



## Flex (Dec 7, 2004)

I dont care what ANYONE says.  this shit WORKS, for bi's and tri's.

I found a good way to explain, here me out....
stand up straight and grab something straight out in front of you.
Holding whatever the thing your grabbing with your hands and not letting go, proceed to rotate your arms back and forth while keeping your hands/wrists completely "locked" and still. When you "roll" your arms back and forth, one "extreme" is your bi's pointed towards eachother, and the other your bi's pointed towards the sky, all while holding onto something.

You wanna use the "extreme" with your bi's pointed towards the sky. so when you do bi's and/or tri's, keep your elbows in and your arms rotated "in" so your bi's are "up".

try this out. this is working MIRACLES for me....


----------



## Flex (Dec 7, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> Therefore, it is his opinion, not fact like he originally stated.



You guys are hilarious.

for the record, 
it's a FACT that it works for me.
It's an OPINION that it works in general.
how's that  

i want you guys to try this shit. it's amazing.


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 8, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Natural positions are bad, gotcha.


----------

